# Can you buy Tanglefoot at retail - or



## Drew Martin (Jun 9, 2010)

I just bought some off Amazon.com last week to put in some Hive Beetle Barns.

I looked around at Lowes, Homedepo, and Ace Hardware here in town and couldn't find it but there websites show that the carry it for online orders.

So i end up getting it off Amazon. Ace Hardware has it listed on there through there Ace Hardware Outlet on Amazon. 

Here is the link to it: 

http://www.amazon.com/Tanglefoot-99015-15oz-Pest-Barrier/dp/B002KHOSH2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=miscellaneous&qid=1279327535&
sr=8-1

-Drew


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

Do you have a Tractor Supply up there?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Wouldn't contact paper work just as well? the stuff you use on cabinet shelves.


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

Using it to stop ants from climbing down a wire to eat sugar from a hummingbird feeder. And to the previous poster- yes I do have a Tractor Supply store nearby. Thanks.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

> to stop ants from climbing down a wire to eat sugar from a hummingbird feeder . . .

Put grease on the wire or buy a "water-cup trap" sold at the place where you purchased the hummingbird feeder. Both methods work very well.


----------



## Robee (Dec 9, 2007)

I buy mine at a garden center. I use it on the angle iron legs of my hive stands to keep ants and unwanted small bugs off of my hives.
Robee


----------



## 123sweet (Jun 21, 2006)

When you can't find Tanglefoot and need a quick fix, I mix petroleum jelly with mineral oil and until a nice consistency appears. Slather than stuff on (I use a latex glove for application) and it works as well as Tanglefoot.


----------

